# military to law enforcement



## Rob720 (Aug 1, 2014)

How's everyone doing ? I am currently an active duty Air Force firefighter and my enlistment is up Nov 2015. I plan on making the transition to a police officer on the civilian side when I get out. from my understanding the next civil service test is around April 2015. I was wondering if you guys think I would be better off flying home to take the exam or waiting until I separate to take the makeup exam. If I take the exam before I get out ..what if a job opens up while I am still on active duty ? will they pass me up or save me a spot? any guidance would be appreciated !!


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

You need to look outside of MA if you want to get into law enforcement. Look into NH and Maine if you want to stay in New England. But honestly your best bet would be California or Florida.


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Take it on the original date if you can. It will take a few months to even get your scores back and possibly many more as you wait for the department to pull a list. If you have 60 days terminal leave you'll be more than fine. Also make sure you have your vet status straightened out when you take the test. HRD allows you to get veterans preference while still on active duty with a letter from your commander. If you will have any sort of disability get that straight as soon as possible with the VA while out processing then send it to HRD. Potentially could get disabled vet status before a town or mbta pulls a list.


----------



## Rob720 (Aug 1, 2014)

thanks I appreciate it! do you happen to know what month the test is in April?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Rob720 said:


> thanks I appreciate it! do you happen to know what month the test is in April?


Uhh...April April?

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

GoArmy14 said:


> Take it on the original date if you can. It will take a few months to even get your scores back and possibly many more as you wait for the department to pull a list. If you have 60 days terminal leave you'll be more than fine. Also make sure you have your vet status straightened out when you take the test. HRD allows you to get veterans preference while still on active duty with a letter from your commander. If you will have any sort of disability get that straight as soon as possible with the VA while out processing then send it to HRD. Potentially could get disabled vet status before a town or mbta pulls a list.


A few months to get scores??

BWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Guess I should have gone with 6 to 9 months? I took the make up and that still took about 3 or 4 months with only 120 or so tests to "grade."


----------



## Rob720 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> A few months to get scores??
> 
> BWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


how long did it take for you to get it back?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Rob720 said:


> how long did it take for you to get it back?


A month shy of eternity.


----------



## DeltaTango27 (Jul 14, 2010)

Take the make up and If you get a card and are not out yet you will just need to be available for the different stages in the hiring process. The biggest kicker would for your out date to correspond with the academy start date which is next to impossible. 

I was in similar shoes as you and I just got out, grabbed some jobs that were in the field in the meantime and waited that way I was available for everything and flexible.


----------



## USAF2886 (Sep 1, 2014)

Similiar to what deltatango said, save up your leave for terminal leave in case you get a chance to start an academy. More importantly, I suggest taking both the veteran make up exam (which is offered quarterly) and the scheduled civil service test for 2015. Any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

If your heart is dead set on staying in New England than good luck, but if you are willing to move look at CA, VA, MD, and FL.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Herrdoktor said:


> If your heart is dead set on staying in New England than good luck, but if you are willing to move look at CA, VA, MD, and FL.


CA?? I thought you liked to give out GOOD advice?! That state is in the crapper!!

Actually LAPD would be exactly what I would do if I had it to do all over.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> CA?? I thought you liked to give out GOOD advice?! That state is in the crapper!!
> 
> Actually LAPD would be exactly what I would do if I had it to do all over.


But the weather is always great!


----------



## Boss103 (May 22, 2012)

Rob720 said:


> how long did it take for you to get it back?


Generally takes 3 months for score and 3 more for list to be established from my experience. Got hired by two departments in my career both off different tests, both times scores took that long.


----------



## DeltaTango27 (Jul 14, 2010)

USAF2886 said:


> save up your leave for terminal leave in case you get a chance to start an academy.


Yes this too, excellent advice.....


----------



## Rob720 (Aug 1, 2014)

thanks I appreciate everyone's help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallcapecop22 (Nov 25, 2007)

The one thing I'm only not sure of reading your question is this, when you first sign up for the test if you where to fly home you can not claim veteran status since you won't be out and won't have that DD214 in your hand to prove the honorable discharge till November 2015 and you won't be able to claim that status even after you take the test. I don't know why guess the state doesn't care if that changes after you test but thats the only thing that seems troublesome. In the mean time you can always take your firefighter certs and have them count in this state since DOD training is nationally credited for that.


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

You can, in fact, receive veterans preference while still on active duty. You need a memo from your commander in lieu of the DD214. Ms. Dani Murnane from HRD is your best reference for these topics.


----------



## tallcapecop22 (Nov 25, 2007)

for air force its a letter of service and you get it at MPF, but since its not a memo there ify about it, i went through that problem last civil service


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

"Statement of Service" letter. It can be found in the AF portal. I did it successfully in 2012.


----------

